# what do you want to say to Australia if you can just speak on sentence?



## isabella (Nov 24, 2010)

if there is a chance for you,let you speak one sentence to Australia.what do you want to say?


----------



## marcossupra (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome place


----------



## lezah20 (Jan 30, 2011)

wonderful!


----------



## Asabi (Mar 17, 2011)

What the heck is the 'tall poppy' syndrome??


----------



## seemore (Apr 10, 2011)

Why do you tease americans all the time? 

I can't leave links as I'm a new member, but search you tube for Satirical Aussie Ad - Funny. My workmates sent it to me. or wwwdot youtube-dot-com/watch?v=xjTPinqvrfg

Australia's are great jokers and I love it... it's amazing how different Australia is from what we are all taught in America.


----------



## sikander (Apr 5, 2011)

Incredible!!


----------



## brian_84 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Au*

Wait for us! We'll be there in no-time...


----------



## gina gins (May 28, 2011)

Because its a nice place


----------



## Elearning Courses (Jun 2, 2011)

isabella said:


> if there is a chance for you,let you speak one sentence to Australia.what do you want to say?


I want to try to living there if only I could.


----------



## LightLED (Feb 14, 2011)

If I could speak to Australia? Or if I had to describe Oz in one sentence? If it's the latter, I'd say please rain some more I guess. If it's the latter, well...It's a little a difficult. There's so many ways of describing Australia you know. You're better off coming over and seeing it for yourself.


----------



## portalmojo (Jun 3, 2011)

Originally Posted by isabella 
if there is a chance for you,let you speak one sentence to Australia.what do you want to say?



Awesome........


----------

